# If Manwe was the Dark Lord instead of Melkor and vice versa.



## Mirak Dagan (Aug 17, 2017)

In this Hypothetical Scenario.

Would he be able to last longer than Melkor ?

How well would Manwe fare against Melkor and the rest of the 13 Valar ?

Would the outcome of his rebellion be any different than that of Melkor's own rebellion ?

Your Thoughts ?


----------



## EcthelionL (Aug 17, 2017)

Melkor was the most powerful Vala and could only be defeated by the combined strength of his brethren. If Manwe was the dark lord I suspect that he would have been overcome much more quickly than his brother was.


----------

